
Ask HN: Why didn't Amazon put a Zxxx hub into echo? - source99
Anyone have any thoughts on why Amazon didn&#x27;t put a Zwave or Zigbee or whatever RX&#x2F;TX device into the echo.  I suspect the cost would be very minimal for hardware.  SW non-trivial but definitely do-able.  Now I need to go out and buy a full hub for a tiny piece of silicon that Amazon could have included directly in the echo itself.
======
sjs382
I doubt Amazon wants to be the primary point of contact for support whenever
cheap Zigbee or ZWave hardware is failing.

And a lot of the hardware _is_ crap and _will_ fail.

Not sure why they didn't include something like an FM radio though. (OK, I
do... But still, I'd like one!)

